# Teacher with high social anxiety?



## LSF (Sep 4, 2013)

Next week I will start my job as a teacher and I'm very anxious about it.Yesterday, I got a chance to talk to two of my students and I got a panic attack when I first saw them coming into the classroom :afrSo,I started sttutering and my heart started beating really fast...And finally, I ended up saying nonsense just to cover up that feeling of panic.I also got memory lapses and I felt like I was floating in the air...I was breathing with great difficulty and I was anxious that they may notice...I'm sure this will cause me a lot of problems in my carrier..OMG, I wish I didn't take this job...I signed a contract because I needed a salary and now I'm stuck in this job and won't be able to quit it soon( I didn't even like the idea of becoming a teacher in the first place)...How can I teach when I can't even breathe properly and maintain eye contact with the students??Ohh, I really want to disappear before next week.


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I always wanted to be an elementary teacher until my sophomore year of college. I actually changed my major because I knew I wouldn't be able to handle the politics and schmoozing with parents/admin. I empathize with you because I know how it felt when I was doing field work, however there has to be a reason why you have come as far as you have. I don't know all of the details of your situation but there must be something that has gotten you this far. If you are really struggling with the situation I suggest contacting a professional, it may take some time to find someone who understands and can provide support bit it could help. If anything else, just try to focus on yourself and your position, at the end of the day you'll be educator and just focus on your job and responsibilities. I imagine high school students are more difficult to work with than elementary, but above all else, your there to do a job and you're ultimately the one in charge.


----------



## LSF (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes, you're right.High school students are more difficult to deal with ,especially if you suffer from SA and depression.I try so hard to focus on my job but most of the time I find myself thinking of how the students will percieve me and wether they will notice that I get panic attacks every now and then.I started getting these attacks during my training period, but I thought they will disappear with more practice...In fact, I was wrong because my colleagues looked very comfortable and seemed to be enjoying the job from the very beginning.Yeah, I know that I made a mistake by continuing to this stage istead of just stopping in the training period.Now I have to choose between suffering though the coming years or getting into complicated legal issues.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

What made you become a teacher? It seems an odd choice for someone who has SA.


----------



## LSF (Sep 4, 2013)

tannasg said:


> What made you become a teacher? It seems an odd choice for someone who has SA.


Yeah actually it's an odd choice.I studied English literature in college and I had a part time job that I enjoyed (I worked in a librery).After graduation,I had to leave the dorm and rent a flat with two friends.I started struggling with financial issues because the pay was very low.Then, I had no choice but to start this training to become a teacher (what can you do with a BA in English literature other than teaching??)I really don't know what's wrong with me. I always make the wrong decisions.To be honest, I never wanted to be a teacher...Am I crazy? I don't even know how I got this far :no


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I also plan on becoming a teacher and I'm currently majoring in elementary education. A lot of people do seem surprised that someone like me would try to be a teacher and it has definitely been difficult. I have to say that you shouldn't have gone into the profession if you never wanted to be a teacher, but now that you've come this far you might as well make the best of it. Maybe with time and practice you will come to enjoy being a teacher, and hopefully your anxiety will get better as well. Try not to worry about how the students will perceive you and just be yourself. Smile, sound confident, and relax. I hope that all goes well.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I teach English overseas, which I know isn't the same thing but is similar in that I have to be in charge of a classroom and unruly kids for several hours a day. If it helps, at the beginning it was horrible but I eventually got the point where I was comfortable being in control of the students.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

dont worry, they are kids and dumb in general


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

How old are your students?

The way you're feeling is actually normal! It is _normal_ to feel anxious when you're starting a new job, especially one like teaching. Are you on medication?

Do you know any of the other teachers yet? I'm willing to bet you can find one kind teacher there to confide in about your anxiety and they'll help you through.

You will get breaks during the day, between classes and at lunch...and some of your students will love you, especially the ones who are also anxious and shy.

If it's elementary school, most of your students will be unaware of how much you're struggling with anxiety, they are too wrapped up in their own world and kids are known to be ignorant of such things.


----------



## LSF (Sep 4, 2013)

the cheat said:


> How old are your students?
> 
> The way you're feeling is actually normal! It is _normal_ to feel anxious when you're starting a new job, especially one like teaching. Are you on medication?
> 
> ...


I'm a high school teacher.So,most of my students are between 15 and 18(some are over 18)...That's what makes it more difficult for me (you know how hard it is to deal with teenagers especially if you have SA).Yeah I know that it's normal to feel anxious at the beginning,but if your anxiety is really high to the point that it stops you from thinking and interactiong with the world around you,then it becomes abnormal.Last week, I met four of my colleagues who have just finished their training and joined the school and they seemed very relaxed and outgoing.I even attended some of their classes and I was surprised how relaxed and self-confident they were...This really made me feel ashamed of myself .
In fact, I'm not on medication...I havent seen a doctor yet because I could deal with SA when I was still a student (only in a negative way: I isolated myself,avoided speaking and interacting with people,....).Next week I'll start and I really hope I don't make a fool of myself...


----------



## LSF (Sep 4, 2013)

OMG! that's an 8 with a parenthesis ...


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I’m only responding because I have felt (from experience) that when in authoritarian positions (when I am guiding others) my SA is more easily managed. I do not know why, but I feel there is something that has pulled you toward this job. Although I am not an expert, I almost feel compelled to give my input. (Perhaps it is because I am going back to my student teaching days) 
You appear to be very intelligent from your posts… so I say go from that. I do not know how old you are but perhaps (at least for the first few weeks) you should try to focus on your intelligence and wisdom. You have been granted this job as an educator and even though you may encounter student who are 13+ going on 30 you ultimately hold the upper hand in the classroom. 
I honestly believe that if you have gotten this far (whether you wanted to teach or not) you are there for a reason. I do not know if this helps, but if you ever want to chat you can message me. I never made it as far as you have in the teaching world but if I had, I know I would need to share my thoughts and concerns with someone. Perhaps as the term progresses you will be able to connect with and confide in at least one of your colleagues. I wish you the best.


----------



## LSF (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi elle3,
Thank you very much for your support and kind words.I'm sure you understand how I feel beecause you've experienced this before...The only difference between us is that you realised that you won't be comfortable in this job and you changed your major while I just ignored what I was feeling and continued till the end...(Was it stupid from me??).Anyway, I'm here now and I don't have a time machine to go back and change my life...So, all I can do is deal with it.I wonder what you're doing now( are you studying something else? or doing another job?)I really would like to know,and I hope you're convinced that you did the right thing.


----------



## wertyguy (Sep 12, 2013)

You don't have to hide your anxiety. The more your resist it and force to hide the more it will get stronger and as you realize it didn't help you at all. Just accept it that it is part of you. Realize that its normal and part of life when you're pushing your comfort zone. If they feel anxiety in front of your class, just let it be. Sometime all you have to do is to tell your students that you are uncomfortable and anxious. Most people will understand you and screw those people who don't.


----------



## wertyguy (Sep 12, 2013)

By the way, let your colleagues know about your situation. Its better than you have people with you than dealing all this by yourself.


----------

